# KIRKER PAINT



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

i'm sure it is probably a repost but i was looking for a topic for a couple pages and didn't see anything on it...

basically i'm just looking to do a basic paint job and was on smartshoppers website and seen there KIRKER PAINT COMPLETE START TO FINISH PAINT JOBS FOR 180.00 PLUS SHIPPING and was wondering if anyone on here has used it and if so how did it hold up? any help is appreciated  

*THIS IS THE KIT AND I'M GOING WITH PLAIN OLD WHITE*
Complete Start To Finish Paint Job

Start to Finish Kit includes :

3/4 Gal. of Urethane Color (45+ Colors Available)

1 Qt. of the Activator for the Color

1 Gal. of 2k High build Urethane Primer/Surfacer/ Chemical Sealer (buff or grey)

1 Qt. of the Activator for the Primer

1 Gal. of Miraclear II Clear Coat

1 Qt. Activator for the clear

2 Qts. Urethane reducer

15 each Paint sticks, & Paint Strainers

1 each Spray Suit, & Spray Sock

3 rolls of 1” Masking Tape

6 Tack rags

3 count 1qt mixing cups , for hassle free mixing

Instruction sheet for mixing all products

$180.00 Plus S&H


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ive used it before.. sprayed the darker green on this elco with it.. i dont like the clear.. but the base coat is good..


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 10:40 PM~6886509
> *ive used it before.. sprayed the darker green on this elco with it.. i dont like the clear.. but the base coat is good..
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...what clear did you go with instead? was it compatible with the KIRKER harder and stuff to or did you have to buy that stuff to? what didn't you like about the KIRKER clear?


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

I like their Polyurethane colors.
I painted my aluminum boat with it and it's been exceptionally durable.
I'm now doing my daily driver with their "bright orange"
It's a little hard to control, to keep even because of the large metallic.
I spray it on a little more dry to keep it even then I cleared with a 
different brand clear that I prefer.
You don't have to clearcoat it but it makes it a lot easier if you want
to cut and buff


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

keep us posted on that bright orange. I want to see that when its done! Looks nice so far.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

OK I will, and thanks.
But it's not going to be finished until summer.
I have some woodworking furniture projects to finish while
its cold this winter. (my other hobby)
But as soon as it get s warmer I can't wait to get back on it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jan 2 2007, 08:56 PM~6887117
> *looks good...what clear did you go with instead? was it compatible with the KIRKER harder and stuff to or did you have to buy that stuff to? what didn't you like about the KIRKER clear?
> *


i used a nason clear for the overall.. i never knew about reducing clear when i 1st started so it was real thick.. but maybe now ill like it now that i know more about the game...

but the kandy green is the KIRKER clear mixxed with hok koncentrates...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

any other feedback on it?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ummm what do you wanna know i sprayed there black and it is just sick oh and i used there clear too



i sprayed their primer (white) 

and shot the base with FULL coverage in 2 coats


i couldn't fuckin believe it it covers nicely i purposely sprayed the black over the white to see how it would cover and i was surprised i like kirker and even like their clears......




people get all caught up with USING ALL THE BIG NAME BRAND COMPANIES AND PRODUCTS i admit i do use them also 

but i also use the "budget" brands also and so far i have had good experiences with almost everything i tried

some of these cheaper companies have a good product and good customer service which is a big plus in my book


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's the car i did with the kirker black and i also added blue pearl in the mix......

this car looks good....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=255505&hl=

and here's 2 good pics of the kirker


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

oh and i also sprayed this with kirker black and clear with HOK fireball flake










i spray with a binks m1-g and i can pretty much lay the clear like glass the kirker took a bit to get used to but it was new to me........


notice i said i use a binks gun not a sata :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 5 2007, 04:35 AM~6908344
> *oh and i also sprayed this with kirker black and clear with HOK fireball flake
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i did this with kirker porche red basecoat, and i do not hesitate to use it again, its good stuff. to me, basecoat is basecoat, whether its PPG, HOK, OMNNI< or whatever, its all the same shit to me..... unless its a pearl or metallic basecoat, then i might prefer i more expensive brand. i would never use a cheap clear like theirs though, especially over a budget basecoat, this one was done with rubber seal clear


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

i think kirker sucks personally , about the cheapest shit you can get , shop around that price is waaaaayyyy out of wack , i bought a gallon of nason ,a gallon of reducer , and a gallon of marhide 2k primmer and activator , a gallon of dupont 7600 clear with activator and it was only 630 and its all better than the kirker , thats a shit load cheaper to


----------



## flynbrian (Sep 19, 2006)

I've heard waaaay more good than bad......I hear equal amount from hobbyists and professionals....From what I see on about 10 different websites where this discussion has also taken place. I have heard excellant things about their single stage Polys and most people seem to love or hate the clear period. everyone likes their bases from what I have seen so far. I wouldn't hesitate to buy it.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

at about $50 a gallon, hell ya!


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm buying some sour apple paint tommorow ill post pics


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 5 2007, 07:14 PM~6914106
> *i did this with kirker porche red basecoat, and i do not hesitate to use it again, its good stuff. to me, basecoat is basecoat, whether its PPG, HOK, OMNNI< or whatever, its all the same shit to me.....*


Kirker doesn't make a basecoat. 
Except a silver for under their candies :uh:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

They sell a Single-Stage Urethane that they put in a kit with their clear. So they figure you use it 'as' a basecoat. I've never sprayed it, but I have the Platinum Silver here at the house for a practice car I'm working on (first paintjob). So far I like their Perfect Prime primer, although I really don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Jan 8 2007, 09:50 AM~6932107
> *They sell a Single-Stage Urethane that they put in a kit with their clear.  So they figure you use it 'as' a basecoat.  *


Yes I know, that's what I used in the picture of my orange car, above.
It's really good tough stuff, I like it better than basecoat myself. 

They also sell "Lazer Dry" that you can add to enamel to make it behave
like a basecoat-stay away from that, it gave me problems and it's still
enamel under urethane clear, not as compatible.
I can't see why anyone would use it, by the time you buy the enamel and
Lazer Dry you've spent as much as the urethane would have cost.
And the urethane is so much better and stronger.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jan 8 2007, 07:18 AM~6931534
> *Kirker doesn't make a basecoat.
> Except a silver for under their candies :uh:
> *



you know what i meant dickhead, i dont know what they call it, but its the one you can topcoat with clear

and if you can topcoat it with clear, to me its a basecoat

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 8 2007, 10:27 AM~6932258
> * i dont know what they call it, but its the one you can topcoat with clear
> 
> and if you  can topcoat it with clear, to me its a basecoat
> ...


Well, your misleading people!
You used a polyurethane or enamel, I guess.
Most any paint can be clear coated.
Enamel
urethane
polyurethane
lacquer
And so on.
They're all different, much different.
None of them is a basecoat.
Basecoat HAS to be clear coated while the rest of them don't.
Entirely different product that has entirely different
application methods.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

MOST of us knew what hotstuff meant to clear it up for you jcclark he meant he likes the acrylic urethane enamel colors


which in a way IS a basecoat becuase you CAN clearcoat it not that it has to be clearcoated but you can so in turn it is a basecoat........


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, I see.
(I wasn't trying to be nasty) :biggrin:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

Cool-looking orange car done yet. I know you said it might be after winter, but don't you pretty much need to buff that clear within a week?? Would love to see that thing outdoors.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jan 8 2007, 09:00 PM~6933820
> *Yes, I see.
> (I wasn't trying to be nasty) :biggrin:
> *




yeah i know........


we all have our own views as painters that's what makes us unique :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I never use anything from tham before but I heard more good than bad about tham but Im thing of going with there kandy line up but thats a maybe but ill let you know if I do homie


----------

